# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  فیلم آموزش کامل 8 Autoplay Media Studio و زبان لوا + آموزشهای تکمیلی

## SajjadKhati

به نام خدا

سلام



مجموعه آموزش نرم افزار 8 Autoplay Media Studio (در 2 دوره)

تعداد فیلم های آموزشی : 74 قسمت (دوره اول 24 و دوره دوم 50 قسمت)

حجم کلیه فیلم های آموزشی : دوره اول حدودا 6 گیگابایت و دوره ی دوم حدودا 7 گیگابایت

سال تهیه : 1392 (دوره اول) و 1395 (دوره دوم)

منبع آموزش ها : کتاب آموزش نرم افزار 8 Autoplay Media Studio از آقای حامد حیــدری و جواد احشامیان (دوره اول) و سایت lua.org و بقیه ی منابع (دوره دوم)


شما میتونین از سرورهای p30download با سرعت بیشتر ( و حتی حجم کمتر برای آموزش های سری اول) ، آموزش ها رو دانلود کنین :

لینک دانلود آموزش AMS


دانلود قسمت 1 (فقط برای اتصال فایلهای قسمت اول ، با نرم افزار کم حجم Sj Split باید این کار رو کنین)

دانلود قسمت 2

دانلود قسمت 3

دانلود قسمت 4

دانلود قسمت 5

دانلود قسمت 6

دانلود قسمت 7

دانلود قسمت 8

دانلود قسمت 9

دانلود قسمت 10

دانلود قسمت 11 + ادامه ی این قسمت را از اینجا دانلود کین

دانلود قسمت 12

دانلود قسمت 13

دانلود قسمت 14

دانلود قسمت 15

دانلود قسمت 16

دانلود قسمت 17

دانلود قسمت 18

دانلود قسمت 19

دانلود قسمت 20

دانلود قسمت 21

دانلود قسمت 22

دانلود قسمت 23

دانلود قسمت 24





دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 25

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 26

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 27

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 28

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 29

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 30

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 31

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 32

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 33

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 34

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 35

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 36

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 37

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 38

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 39

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 40

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 41

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 42

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 43

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 44

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 45

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 46

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 47

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 48

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 49

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 50

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 51

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 52

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 53

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 54

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 55

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 56

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 57

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 58

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 59

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 60

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 61

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 62

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 63

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 64

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 65

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 66

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 67

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 68

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 69

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 70

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 71

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 72

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 73

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 74


دانلود کتاب آموزش Autoplay Media Studio 8 به همراه توضیحات اضافه
*

*قسمت 1 => توضیح عمومی نرم افزار AMS و آشنایی با محیط برنامه و تمام ابزارهاش بدون کد نویسی ، ساخت پروژه ی بسیار ساده مطابق با فصل اول کتاب (مدت 1:57 ساعت)
قسمت 2 => توضیح عمومی ای که تو فصلل اول اشاره نشد ، توضیحات شروع نوشتن برنامه در AMS (رویدادها و متغییرها و انواع داده ها شامل رشته و عدد و بولین) ، شرط if و if تو در تو مطابق با فصل دوم کتاب (مدت 2:1 ساعت)
قسمت 3 => رفع خطای یک تابع ، توضیح help برای توابع، حلقه ی for و for تو در تو ، شکستن حلقه با کلمه کلیدی break ، توضیح مختصر تابع File.Find برای جستجوی فایل یا فولدر مطابق با فصل سوم کتاب (مدت 1:21 ساعت)
قسمت 4 => حلقه ی while و repeat ، ساخت تابع و فراخونی اش ، ایجاد آرایه و فراخونی اش مطابق با فصل سوم و یه کمی فصل چهارم کتاب (مدت 1:26 ساعت)
قسمت 5 => انواع آرایه ی عددی و حروفی ،ادامه ی کار با آرایه ها ، فرق Get و Set در توابع AMS، توضیح کامل تر تابع مهم File.Find برای جستجوی فایل ها با استفاده از آرایه ها ، توضیح حلقه ی for با کمک تابع از پیش تعریف شده ی lua بنام pairs ، توضیح متغییرهای از پیش تعریف شده ی AMS ، توضیح انواع متغییر رویدادی و همینطور انواع رویدادها ، ایجاد تایمر مطابق با فصل پنجم کتاب (به مدت 2:31 ساعت)
قسمت 6 => ایجاد و ساخت منو و همینطور ساخت منوی فرعی یا همون منوی کلیک راست در پروژه ، کار با قسمت text file مطابق با فصل ششم کتاب (به مدت 1:44 ساعت)
قسمت 7 => خطایابی و رفع اش مطابق با فصل هشتم کتاب (به مدت 52 دقیقه)
قسمت 8 => توضیح توابع و دستورات قسمت Application در AMS ، توضیح تغییر پشت زمینه مطابق با فصل نهم کتاب (به مدت 1:25 ساعت)
قسمت 9 => توضیح توابع و دستورات قسمت های Audio و Button و CheckBox و ComboBox ، تغییر ویژگی های شی Button مطابق با فصل نهم کتاب (به مدت 1:44 ساعت)
قسمت 10 => توضیح توابع و دستورات قسمت های Dialog و Drive و File، فراخونی تابع بازگشتی در تابع File.Copy ، لیست کردن درایوهای هارد کامپیوتر مطابق با فصل نهم کتاب (به مدت 1:53 ساعت)
قسمت 11 => توضیح توابع و دستورات قسمت های File (ادامه اش) و Flash و Folder و Gride و HotSpot و HTTP و Image و Ini ، دانلود فایل ، توضیح تابع بازگشتی Http.Download ، توضیح و ساخت دیتابیس با فایل INI مطابق با فصل نهم کتاب (به مدت 2:22 ساعت)
قسمت 12 => توضیح توابع و دستورات قسمت های Input و ListBox و Math و Page ، ایجاد ساعت دیجیتال مطابق با فصل نهم کتاب (به مدت 1:44 ساعت)
قسمت 13 => توضیح توابع و دستورات قسمت های Paragraph و PDF و Progress و QuickTime و RadioButton و RichText و Servies و Shell و SlideShow و Status.Dlg مطابق با فصل نهم کتاب (به مدت 1:13 ساعت)
قسمت 14 => توضیح توابع و دستورات قسمت های String مطابق با فصل نهم کتاب (به مدت 1:16 ساعت)
قسمت 15 => توضیح توابع و دستورات قسمت های System و Table و TextFile مطابق با فصل نهم کتاب (به مدت 1:25 ساعت)
قسمت 16 => توضیح توابع و دستورات قسمت Tree مطابق با فصل نهم کتاب (به مدت 1:24 ساعت)
قسمت 17 => توضیح توابع و دستورات قسمت های Video و Web و Windows و XButton و Zip ،توضیح مختصر نصب و کار کردن با پلاگین ها ، تغییر ولوم ، توضیح بیشتر درباره متغییرها و همینطور متغییر محلی (برای درک کامل متغییر محلی به کتاب مراجعه کنین یا سئوال مورد نظر رو بپرسین) مطابق با فصل نهم کتاب (به مدت 1:34 ساعت)
قسمت 18 => توضیح الگوریتم نمایش تعداد هر عدد مطابق با پیوست کتاب صفحه ی 426 (به مدت 1 ساعت)
قسمت 19 => توضیح الگوریتم نمایش تمام فایل های یک فولدر در لیست باکس مطابق با پیوست کتاب صفحه ی 430 (به مدت 34 دقیقه)
قسمت 20 => جستجو در لیست باکس یا همون جستجو در دیتابیس مطابق با پیوست کتاب صفحه ی 432 (به مدت 1 ساعت)
قسمت 21 => توضیح الگوریتم چک کردن وجود فایل در درایو CD مطابق با پیوست کتاب صفحه ی 433 (به مدت 37 دقیقه)
قسمت 22 => ساخت دفترچه تلفن با استفاده از دیتابیس INI (به مدت 1:4 ساعت)
قسمت 23 => طراحی آزمون با استفاده از دیتابیس INI (به مدت 1:33 ساعت)
قسمت 24 => طراحی اتوران قسمت اول و توضیح کامل سرچ در فولدرها (به مدت 1:24 ساعت)



قسمت 25 => رفع و توضیح اشکالات و ارورهایی که در 28 قسمت قبل پیش اومده بود (به مدت 2:22 دقیقه و حجم 155 مگابایت)
قسمت 26 => نکات کاربردی و ریز و مهم درباره ی تابع و توضیح درباره ی قابلیت ها و ضعف های لوا و AMS (به مدت 4:6 دقیقه و حجم 267 مگابایت)
قسمت 27 => بلاک ها و متغییر محلی و آرایه های key دار و تغییر عملکرد یک تابع از قبل تعریف شده و توابع Iterator (به مدت 4:57 دقیقه و حجم 295 مگابایت)
قسمت 28 => آرایه ی چند بعدی و ماژول ها و رفع 3 اشکال بجا مونده از سری آموزش قدیمی (به مدت تقریبی 3 ساعت و حجم 166 مگابایت)
قسمت 29 => شی گرایی در لوا (به مدت 2:23 دقیقه و حجم 123 مگابایت)
قسمت 30 => فراآرایه و ارث بری در لوا (به مدت 1:43 دقیقه و حجم 209 مگابایت)
قسمت 31 => شباهت ها و تفاوت های زبان لوا و اتوپلی با زبان #C و ویژال استودیو و آموزش سطحی ویژال استودیو و #C (به مدت 2:38 دقیقه و حجم 135 مگابایت)
قسمت 32 => توضیح تکمیلی شی گرایی در لوا ؛ کوروتین ها در لوا (توقف و ادامه ی اجرای کدها) با مثالی از اجرای پی در پی چند نرم افزار تا زمانی که پنجره ی نرم افزار لود شده ی قبلی بسته نشد توسط کوروتین ها (به مدت 4:17 دقیقه حجم 261 مگابایت)
قسمت 33 => مباحث تکمیلی شی گرایی ؛ کار با توابع فایل File I\O در لوا و برش فایل ها و ادغام آنها ؛ استفاده از garbagcollector برای آزادسازی رم از متغییرها و آرایه ها (به مدت 4:5 دقیقه و حجم 317 مگابایت)
قسمت 34 => اولین قسمت آموزش دیتابیس (توضیح پایگاه داده SQLite و جدول هاو فیلدها و رکوردها ، ساختار و چگونگی ذخیره کردن در اون . طراحی یه دیتابیس بصورت ویژال (دقت کنید این قسمت بصورت کدنویسی با دیتابیس کار نشده) ؛ و کاربرد return در توابع و رویدادهای اتوپلی) (به مدت 3:46 دقیقه و حجم 194 مگابایت)
قسمت 35 => قسمت دوم آموزش دیتابیس ، توضیح ساختار و نحوه ی ارتباط برقرار کردن با دیتابیس sqlite ، ساخت جدول و فیلد از اتوپلی با کد نویسی و کار با دستور Insert و نحوه ی ساخت query در ویژال استودیو (برای تولید و راهنمایی کدهای 4 دستور اصلی sql یعنی insert و update و delete و insert) (به مدت 4:15 دقیقه و حجم 266 مگابایت)
قسمت 36 => قسمت سوم آموزش دیتابیس ،ادامه ی کار با دستور Insert ؛ ِDelete و Updateو select(به مدت 2:17 دقیقه و حجم 135 مگابایت)
قسمت 37 => قسمت چهارم آموزش دیتابیس ، ادامه دستورات Select (به مدت 1:48 دقیقه و با حجم 108 مگابایت)
قسمت 38 => قسمت پنجم آموزش دیتابیس ، ساخت پروژه ی ثبت نمرات دانش آموزان (قسمت اول آموزش پروژه) (به مدت 2:11 دقیقه و با حجم 138 مگابایت)
قسمت 39 => قسمت ششم آموزش دیتابیس ، ساخت پروژه ی ثبت نمرات دانش آموزان (قسمت دوم آموزش پروژه) (به مدت 2:23 دقیقه و با حجم 164 مگابایت)
قسمت 40 => قسمت هفتم آموزش دیتابیس ، ساخت پروژه ی ثبت نمرات دانش آموزان (قسمت سوم آموزش پروژه) (به مدت 2:16 دقیقه و با حجم 163 مگابایت)
قسمت 41 => قسمت هشتم آموزش دیتابیس ، ساخت پروژه ی ثبت نمرات دانش آموزان (قسمت چهارم آموزش پروژه) (به مدت 2:26 دقیقه و با حجم 162 مگابایت)
قسمت 42 => قسمت نهم آموزش دیتابیس ، ساخت پروژه ی ثبت نمرات دانش آموزان (قسمت پنجم آموزش پروژه) (به مدت 2:13 دقیقه و با حجم 164 مگابایت)
قسمت 43 => قسمت دهم آموزش دیتابیس ، ساخت پروژه ی ثبت نمرات دانش آموزان (قسمت ششم آموزش پروژه) و آخرین قسمت از آموزش ها و طرح دیتابیس (به مدت 1:11 دقیقه و با حجم 62 مگابایت)
قسمت 44 => قسمت اول آموزش پترن ها در لوا ؛ مرور اجمالی بر آرایه ها و متغییرهای value type و reference type (به مدت 3 ساعت و حجم 191 مگابایت)
قسمت 45 => قسمت دوم آموزش پترن ها در لوا (به مدت 3:5 دقیقه و حجم 170 مگابایت)
قسمت 46 => قسمت سوم آموزش پترن ها در لوا (به مدت 2:52 دقیقه و حجم 215 مگابایت)
قسمت 47 => توضیح و مثال تابع مهم string.gsub و require ؛ توضیح و مثال توابع string ها (تابع string.dump و loadstring) (به مدت 3:51 دقیقه و حجم 264 مگابایت)
قسمت 48 => توضیح همه ی توابع باقی مانده از لوا (تا جایی که میدونستم) و پایان آموزش های قسمت توابع لوا (به مدت 1:43 دقیقه و حجم 152 مگابایت)
قسمت 49 => قسمت اول ساخت dll در سی شارپ بصورت Unmanaged Export (برای زبان های غیر دات نت) و فراخونی dll ساخته شده در اتوپلی با توابع Dll.CallFunction و Library.Load ؛ توضیح تکمیلی تابع require (به مدت 2:37 دقیقه و حجم 124 مگابایت)
قسمت 50 => قسمت دوم ساخت dll در سی شارپ بصورت Unmanaged Export (برای زبان های غیر دات نت) و فراخونی dll ساخته شده در اتوپلی با توابع Dll.CallFunction و Library.Load (به مدت 2:38 دقیقه و حجم 137 مگابایت)
قسمت 51 => کار با API ها (به مدت 1:26 دقیقه و حجم 94 مگابایت)
قسمت 52 => توابع قسمت Application در اتوپلی (به مدت 1:53 دقیقه و حجم 107 مگابایت)
قسمت 53 => نکته ای درباره تابع pcall ؛ ادامه ی توابع اتوپلی (تا توابع File ها) (به مدت 2:59 دقیقه و حجم 171 مگابایت)
قسمت 54 => ادامه ی توابع اتوپلی (تا توابع Page ها) (به مدت 1:29 دقیقه و حجم 86 مگابایت)
قسمت 55 => ادامه ی توابع اتوپلی (تا توابع status ها) (به مدت 1:47 دقیقه و حجم 109 مگابایت)
قسمت 56 => ادامه ی توابع اتوپلی (تا آخر بجز توابع قسمت windows ها) (به مدت 1:51 دقیقه و حجم 115 مگابایت)
قسمت 57 => توضیح کامل تابع System.IsKeyDown ؛ توابع قسمت windows ها (آخرین قسمت از توابع اتوپلی) (به مدت 1:33 دقیقه و حجم 95 مگابایت)
قسمت 58 => نکته درباره تابع Library.Load (حل مشکل برگردوندن رشته) ؛ ساخت dll برای اکسترکت فایل های Rar در سی شارپ بصورت Unmanaged Export (برای استفاده در اتوپلی) (به مدت 2:52 دقیقه و حجم 152 مگابایت)
قسمت 59 => نکته ای درباره قسمت قبل (رفع مشکل اکسترکت نکردن فایل های Rar چند قسمتی و چند پارتی) ؛ استفاده از ماژول luacom و کمپوننت AutoIT (قسمت اول ؛ توضیحات اولیه و کپی و رجیستر کردن کمپوننت) (به مدت 2:5 دقیقه و حجم 115 مگابایت)
قسمت 60 => کمپوننت AutoIT قسمت دوم (به مدت 3 ساعت و حجم 172 مگابایت)
قسمت 61 => کمپوننت AutoIT قسمت سوم (به مدت 3 ساعت و حجم 197 مگابایت)
قسمت 62 => کمپوننت AutoIT قسمت چهارم (به مدت 1:58 دقیقه و حجم 108 مگابایت)
قسمت 63 => کمپوننت AutoIT قسمت پنجم (قسمت آخر کمپوننت اتوات) (به مدت 2:32 دقیقه و حجم 168 مگابایت)
قسمت 64 => عملگرهای باینری ؛ نکته ای درباره تابع System.IsKeyDown (به مدت 2:32 دقیقه و حجم 112 مگابایت)
قسمت 65 => پلاگین WinAPI (قسمت اول) (به مدت 2:58 دقیقه و حجم 199 مگابایت)
قسمت 66 => پلاگین WinAPI (قسمت دوم) ؛ نکاتی مهم درباره ی توابع API ویندوز (به مدت 1:21 دقیقه و حجم 98 مگابایت)
قسمت 67 => پلاگین WinAPI (قسمت سوم) ؛ نکته ای درباره ی عملگرهای باینری (signed و unsigned) (به مدت 2:24 دقیقه و حجم 136 مگابایت)
قسمت 68 => پلاگین WinAPI (قسمت چهارم و قسمت آخر پلاگین WinAPI) (به مدت 2:17 دقیقه و حجم 148 مگابایت)
قسمت 69 => ابزار nircmd (به مدت 3:7 دقیقه و حجم 187 مگابایت)
قسمت 70 => پلاگین های DragAndDrop و Download و Command Line و Tray (به مدت 2:23 دقیقه و حجم 156 مگابایت)
قسمت 71 => پلاگین Screen Overlay (به مدت 39 دقیقه و حجم 39 مگابایت)
قسمت 72 => پلاگین Ribbon (قسمت اول) (به مدت 3:2 دقیقه و حجم 167 مگابایت)
قسمت 73 => پلاگین های Ribbon (قسمت دوم و قسمت آخر این پلاگین) (به مدت 2:11 دقیقه و حجم 130 مگابایت)
قسمت 74 => کار با بعضی از پلاگین ها و معرفی پلاگین های دیگه و همینطور معرفی ابزار AMS Specialist Tools (به مدت 1:37 دقیقه و حجم 111 مگابایت)



تمامی آموزش های این مجموعه با زبانی عامیانه و زیبا تهیه شده است که باعث میشود لحظات شاد و مفرحی را در کنار این آموزش های سپری نمائید .
اگر تاکنون با نرم افزار 8 Autoplay Media Studio کار کرده باشید با قابلیت های فراوان این نرم افزار در زمینه ساخت آتوران آشنا هستید . اگر هم تاکنون با این نرم افزار کار نکرده اید این فیلم های آموزشی تا حد بسیار زیادی شما را با نحوه اسکریپت نویسی و ساخت نرم افزار و تهیه آتوران های سفارشی آشنا خواهد نمود .

معرفی نرم افزار :
برای شناخت نقاط قوت و ضعف این نرم افزار ، به تاپیک "نظرسنجی بهترین یا کاربردی ترین نرم افزار ساخت اتوران" و "نظرسنجی بهترین یا کاربردی ترین زبان اسکریپتی" مراجعه کنید .


نکات (دوره اول آموزش) :
1) فقط قسمت اول رو باید باید با نرم افزار Sj Split باید ادغام کنین
2) سری اول آموزش ها داخل سرورهای قدیمی پرشین گیگ هست و این سرور خیلی از اوقات مشکل دارن . بنابراین اگه در دسترس نبودن ، چاره اش فقط منتظر موندن هه
3) در سری اول ، فرمت تبدیل AVI و کدک تبدیل Xdive هست
4) در سری اول ، بیشتر از 35 ساعت (2115 دقیقه) فیلم آموزش شد


نکات (دوره دوم آموزش) :
1) این سری جدید از فیلم های آموزشی ، با rar5 فشرده سازی شدند یعنی برای اکسترکت کردن ، باید نرم افزار Rar اون هم حتما نسخه ی 5 اش رو داشته باشین (با نسخه 4 اکسترکت نمیشه)
2) سری آموزش های دوم ، داخل گوگل داریو هست و پیشنهاد میشه موقع دانلود از گوگل درایو ، از دانلود IDM استفاده نکنین و بجاش از دانلودر مرورگرتون استفاده کنین . اگه موقع دانلود مشکل داشت ، حتما مرورگرتون رو عوض کنین و دانلود کنین (پیشنهاد من دانلود با مرورگر اپرا هست)
3) همه ی فایل ها قابلیت recovery record دارن (حتی دوره ی اول)
4) به دلایلی ، چند قسمت اول از آموزش های سری دوم (یعنی از قسمت 25) ، توی فیلم اشتباه نام گذاری شد اما شماره گذاری فایل ها و پوشه های آموزشی ای که دانلود میکنید ، درست هست (بعدها داخل فیلم آموزشی اصلاح کردم وقتی که شماره ی قسمت های فیلم های آموزشی رو میگفتم) . یعنی به اشتباه ، قسمت 25 ، قسمت 29 (و همین ترتیب برای بقیه ی قسمت ها) گفته شد
5) آخرین تجربه ، در فیلم آموزشی سری دوم بود بنابراین اگه تناقضی در متن آموزش و فیلم آموزش بود ، اون چیزی که در فیلم آموزش (سری دوم) گفته شد معتبرتر هست
6) در سری دوم ، فرمت تبدیل MP4 و کدک تبدیل H264 هست
7) در سری دوم ، بیشتر از 126 ساعت (7615 دقیقه) فیلم آموزش شد که با 35 ساعت قسمت اول ، بیشتر از 161 ساعت فیلم آموزش شد

** برای شادی روح اموات خودتون و هر کسی که در این آموزش تلاش کردن و سهیم ان ، ممنون میشم یه فاتحه بخونین

----------


## SajjadKhati

یوهو پیدا کردم بعد از یه قرن
خدایا شکرت
الان در پوست خودم گنجایش ندارم 
باز هم معنای إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُركُم که امام خامنه ای گفت برام مجسم شد
استاد علی خیلی از راهنمایی تون ممنونم . واقعا لطف بزرگی کردین . دیگه هم لازم نیست وقتم رو روی زبان های دیگه برای ساخت dll برای زبان لوا صرف کنم 

تجربه ی خودمو بگم تا فراموش نکردم


آموزش ساخت dll در #C برای زبان های غیر دات نت (Unmanaged Export) :

1) اول نوع پروژه رو Class Library انتخاب کنین (پروژه ی Class Library Portable انگار بخاطر اینکه نمیتونه Unmanaged Exports رو نصب کنه (البته برای من) پیشنهاد نمیشه)

2) بعد از منوی Project ، گزینه ی آخر رو انتخاب کنین (گزینه ی آخر ، نام پروژه و در ادامه اش کلمه ی properties داره) و در سربرگ دوم که Build هست برین و گزینه ی platform target (در وسط این سربرگ) و گزینه ی target (در بالای این سربرگ) رو روی X86 بزارین (چون اتوپلی ، نرم افزار 32 بیتی هست) و کلا به هیچ وجه نباید موقع Unmanaged Export ، روی حالتی غیر از x86 یا x86 که حالا بسته به نوع نرم افزار مقصدتون که چند بیتی رو ساپورت میکنه باشه (یعنی به هیچ وجه نباید روی any cpu تنظیم شده باشن که بصورت پیش فرض هستن و باید تغییر داد همونطور که گفته شد). البته من برای اطمینان ، علاوه بر اینها ، گزینه ای کنار گزینه ی start (که برای اجرا و کمپایل نرم افزار این دکمه ی استارت رو میزنیم) وجود داره که بصورت combo box هست که من از گزینه ی آخر اون combo box ، گزینه ی configuration رو میزنم و از اونجا هم گزینه ی any cpu رو به x86 تغییر میدم

3) بعد تابع تونو بنویسین ( دقت کنین تابع باید از نوع public static باشه تا بدون ایجاد شی و از هر جا بتونه فراخونی بشه) . دقت کنین احتمالا بیشتر از یک تابع و همچین توابع overloade هم نمیشه برای یه کلاس نوشت در حالت Unmanaged Export (توی یه منبع انگلیسی نوشته بود که بصورت بازگشتی هم نمیشه این نوع تابع ای که مینویسیم رو داخل سی شارپ فراخونی کرد و نوشت ولی اینا رو تست نکردم)

4) در منوی Tools ، گزینه ی NuGet Package Manager و بعد زیر منوی Package Manager Console رو انتخاب کنین و کد زیر رو در پنجره ی باز شده (پنجره ی Package Manager Console بنویسین) . البته قبل از نوشتن کد زیر ، مطمئن بشین که ویژال استودیو به اینترنت دسترسی داره :


Install-Package UnmanagedExports


حالا فایل های مورد نیاز برای Unmanaged Exports رو دانلود میکنه (آخرش باید پیام Successfully بده)

5) بعد از دانلود موفقیت آمیز ، فضای نام زیر رو به پروژه تون اضافه کنین :


using RGiesecke.DllExport;


بعد در بالای تابعی که نوشتین ، یه کلوشه باز کنین و در اونجا باید با تابع DllExport ، نام export و همچنین نوع export تون رو بنویسین . نام export تون باید هم نام تابع تون باشه و بصورت یه رشته ، در اولین آرگومان تابع DllExport (که در کلوشه ی بالای نام تابع مینویسین) ، بنویسین . در آرگومان دوم تابع DllExport ، نوع export که اغلب پیشنهاد میشه stdcall رو انتخاب کنین ، بنویسین . به این ترتیب که پروپرتی ای بنام CallingConvention (دقت کنین که در این پروپرتی ، حروف C ، بصورت حروف بزرگ هستند و باید این طوری بنویسین . یک حالت دیگه ی callingConvention بصورت کمل کیس هست که بعدش براتون علامت دو نقل قول میاره که این حالت منظور نیست) رو بنویسین و بعدش علامت مساوی بزارین (=) (البته خود اینتل لایسنس ویژال استودیو براتون میاره) و بعدش در فضای نام System.Runtime.InteropServices (این فضای نام رو بنویسین) و نقطه بزارین و enum ای بنام CallingConvention رو بنویسین (تا اینجا رو بازم خود اینتل لایسنس ویژال استودیو براتون میاره) و بعدش نقطه و بعدش متغییر که همون نوع خروجی مورد نظرتون هست را انتخاب کنین که اغلب نوع stdcall رو انتخاب میکنن برای unmanaged 
یعنی به این صورت بنویسین :


[DllExport("MyFunc", CallingConvention = System.Runtime.InteropServices.CallingConvention.S  tdCall)]



یه نمونه تابع کوچیک که دو تا عدد رو میگیره و جمع شونو برمیگردونه در سی شارپ که بصورت Unmanaged Export خروجی گرفته شد (البته اول ، نکاتی که گفته شد یعنی از نکته ی 1 تا 4 باید انجام بشه) :


using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
using System.Threading.Tasks;
using RGiesecke.DllExport;


namespace ClassLibrary2
{
    public class Class1
    {
        [DllExport("MyFunc", CallingConvention = System.Runtime.InteropServices.CallingConvention.S  tdCall)]
        public static int MyFunc(int a, int b)
        {
            return a + b;
        }
    }
}



در مثال بالا ، به فضای نام RGiesecke.DllExport که اضافه شد و تابع DllExport که در بالای تابعی که نوشتیم (در بالای تابع MyFunc که نوشتیم) که در علامت کلوشه [] هست و آرگومان اول این تابع که نام Export مون که رشته ای هم نام تابع مون هست و همینطور آرگومان دوم این تابع رو دقت کنین)

حالا در اتوپلی برای فراخونی این تابع ، این کد رو بدین (البته در آرگومان اول تابع زیر در اتوپلی ، مسیر فایل dll تون که هر جا میزارید رو بدین) :


result = DLL.CallFunction("AutoPlay\\Scripts\\ClassLibrary2  .dll", "MyFunc", "5,10", DLL_RETURN_TYPE_INTEGER, DLL_CALL_STDCALL);
Dialog.Message("Notice", result, MB_OK, MB_ICONINFORMATION, MB_DEFBUTTON1);


راستی اینم بگم که Unmanaged Export هیچ ربطی به نسخه ی دات نت نداره و نسخه ی دات نت میتونه 4.5 و حتی بالاتر هم باشه
بعد دقت کنین چون پروژه رو بصورت x86 تولید کردین ، وقتی dll تون رو build کردین ، دیگه dll تون توی پوشه ی Debug ذخیره نمیشه . بلکه کنار پوشه ی Debug ، پوشه ای بنام x86 ساخته میشه که باز داخل خود همین پوشه ی x86 ، پوشه ی Debug ساخته میشه که dll تون داخل این پوشه قرار میگیره

6) تذکر : اتوپلی با تابع Dll.CallbackFunction اش فقط مقدار عدد و رشته رو میتونه به تابع داخل فایل dll بفرسته و دریافت کنه. یعنی بجز این نوع ، چیز دیگه ای رو نمیتونه بفرسته یا بگیره یعنی حتی نمیتونه مقادیر داخل یه آرایه (حتی مقدار و عضو یه آرایه که از نوع عدد یا رشته هست) را بفرسته یا از تابع در داخل dll بگیره. 
البته عضوی از آرایه که از نوع عدد یا رشته باشه (نه کل آرایه)، رو میتونه فراخونی کنه از تابع مون در dll ای که توی سی شارپ برمیگردونیم ولی نمیتونیم یه آرایه ای از جنس عدد یا رشته (حتی آرایه ای از یک نوع) در لوا و اتوپلی بنویسیم که وارد آرگومان تابع مون در dll کنیم (در این حالت ارور میده)
قضیه ی بولین هم تقریبا مثل قضیه ی آرایه هست و موقع برگردوندن در تابع dll مون فقط میشه استفاده کرد

پس در کل فقط و فقط عدد و رشته رو میشه به آرگومان تابع (داخل dll) مون ارسال کنیم . چیزهای دیگه مثل عضوی از آرایه و یا کل آرایه رو ارسال کنیم ، برنامه کرش میشه (حتی پیشنهاد میشه مقدار بولین هم ارسال نشه) و فقط و فقط عدد و رشته (یا عضو خاصی از آرایه مون که از نوع عدد و رشته هست (نه اینکه کل آرایه)) و بولین رو میشه در تابع (داخل dll) برگردوند . هر چیز دیگه ای بجز این در تابع مون (در dll) برگردونده شه مثل کل آرایه برگردونده شه ، برنامه اتوپلی (اتوران) ، کرش میکنه
کلا پیشنهاد میشه تا میتونیم فقط از عدد و رشته برای ورودی و خروجی تابع مون استفاده کنیم
مقدار بازگشتی تابع مون (در dll) اگه void بود ، در چهارمین آرگومان تابع DLL.CallFunction مون باید مقدار DLL_RETURN_TYPE_LONG رو انتخاب کنیم وگرنه نوع چیزی رو که برمیگردونه رو باید در چهارمین آرگومان این تابع انتخاب کنیم

باز هم یه تشکر گسترده از استاد علی کنم . خیلی ممنون استاد علی

----------


## rezamelika2

تو فیلمها بیشتر استاد خودش داره یاد میگیره تا یاد بده

----------


## SajjadKhati

> تو فیلمها بیشتر استاد خودش داره یاد میگیره تا یاد بده


*سلام
ممنون
نمیدونم منظورت قسمت چنده . ولی آموزش های سری اول (از قسمت 1 تا 24) همینطوره که میگی چون من تا اون موقع فقط 5 ماه بود با لوا و اتوپلی آشنا شدم
هر چند تو سری دوم هم مشکلاتی پیش میاد نسبتا ولی حداکثر در جلسات بعد ، علت اکثرشون (95 درصد) توضیح داده میشه
**قطعا اگه مبتدی نیستی ، سری دوم آموزش ها پیشنهادم هست چون سری اول آموزش ها مبتدی هست*

----------


## rezamelika2

سلام لطفا در مورد پلاگین Action Extension توضیح بدید.
چطور میشه یک متن داخل گرید جستجو بشه و به صورت رنگی در بیاد؟

----------


## SajjadKhati

> سلام لطفا در مورد پلاگین Action Extension توضیح بدید.
> چطور میشه یک متن داخل گرید جستجو بشه و به صورت رنگی در بیاد؟


*سلام
درباره ی جستجوی گرید ، اول باید متن تمام سلول ها را با تابع Grid.GetCellText بگیرین و بعد توش جستجو کنین . ولی جستجو کردن توی گرید اصلا اصولی نیست . پیشنهادم اینه که بجای جستجو توی گرید ، توی دیتابیس ای که اطلاعات سلول های گرید توش هست ، جستجو کنین که راحت تره
درباره ی تغییر رنگ گرید ، تا جایی که یادمه ، چند مدت پیش توی انجمن دیگه راهنمایی تون کردم
پلاگین Action Extension هم پلاگینی هست که یه کدهایی رو به بعضی از کدهای اتوپلی اضافه میکنه که راهنمای توابع اش توی فایل راهنماش هست
*

----------


## rezamelika2

با تشکر
لطفا در مورد ذخیره محتوای richtext ازمسیر مشخص با پسوند rtf و با نام دلخواه توضیح دهید.
سپاس

----------


## rezamelika2

لطفا توضیح بدید چطور می شه لیستی ازموزیک ویدیو که داخل لیست باکس جستجو شده تیک هر کدام که بزنیم داخل پلاگین مدیا پلیر پخش بشه
با تشکر

----------


## SajjadKhati

> با تشکرلطفا در مورد ذخیره محتوای richtext ازمسیر مشخص با پسوند rtf و با نام دلخواه توضیح دهید.سپاس





> لطفا توضیح بدید چطور می شه لیستی ازموزیک ویدیو که داخل لیست باکس جستجو شده تیک هر کدام که بزنیم داخل پلاگین مدیا پلیر پخش بشهبا تشکر


*
سلام
فایل rtf توی آموزش بررسی شد
درباره ی موزیک ویدئو هم اگه آموزش برنامه نویسی را پیگیری کنین و چند تا الگوریتم ساده رو تمرین کنین ، براحتی همچین کاری میشه انجام داد.*

----------


## rezamelika2

لطفا کد بدین
با تشکر

----------


## rezamelika2

چطور میشه چند فایل (مثلا 1و2و3) در اتوپلی را در یکی از درایوهای کامپیوتر درون پوشه ای ذخیره کرد فایلهایی که باید ذخیره شود و محل ذخیره از قبل داده شده ونیاز به browse نباشد.
با زدن یک کلیک این فایلها درون فایل مورد نظر ذخیره شود. لطفا با کد راهنمایی کنید.
باتشکر

----------


## rezamelika2

توضیح بیشتر اینکه می خوام از برخی فایلهای تو پروژه هر وقت خواستم درون کامپیوتر پشتیبان بگیرم و هر بار که این فایلها ذخیره می شه درون پوشه ای با تاریخ جدید یا نام جدید ذخیره بشه.
سپاس(لطفا راهنمایی تون با کد باشه .)

----------


## rezamelika2

چطور می شه پوشه های ی دلخواه در پروژه را به صورت فشرده در آورد و روی کامپیوتر با نام تاریخ همان رو ذخیره کرد.(زمانی که می خواهیم از پروژه خارج شویم پیام بدهد از کدام پوشه های زیر می خواهید پشتیبان بگیرید؟ بعد با زدن تیک ، پوشه های دلخواه انتخاب و با نام تاریخ همان روز در مسیر از قبل تعیین شده ذخیره شوند.)
اگه نمونه بگذارید بسیار تشکر می کنم.

----------


## SajjadKhati

*دوست عزیز من کد نمیدم
برای کد دادن انجمن مورد نظر وجود داره که فعالیت دارین اونجا
*

----------


## rezamelika2

کدنویسی در پلاگین ToolBar چطوریه؟

----------


## SajjadKhati

سلام

دانلود ابزار AMSSpecialist Tools 4.0

این ، ابزاری هست که شامل dll ها و ماژول ها و سایر ابزارهای کاربردی هست
یه فایل متنی کنارش هست که dll های کاربردی تر رو لیست کردم
چون توی گوگل درایو هست ، پیشنهاد میکنم موقع دانلود ، از دانلودر مرورگر اپرا استفاده کنین

----------


## SajjadKhati

بچه ها این هم پروژه ای که توی آموزش سری دوم اتوپلی کار شد و میتونین از اینجا دانلود کنین :

لینک متنی :

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...ThnNHlEbXk4YnM


دانلود پروژه

----------


## SajjadKhati

سلام
شما میتونین از سرورهای p30download با سرعت بیشتر ( و حتی حجم کمتر برای آموزش های سری اول) ، آموزش ها رو دانلود کنین :
لینک دانلود آموزش AMS

----------


## SajjadKhati

ادامه ی آموزش های سری دوم



حجم : 1.7 GB
زمان کل : 25 ساعت
تعداد قسمت ها : 9
حجم کل دوره آموزش اتوپلی (از سایت p30download) : حدودا 11.7GB
زمان کل دوره آموزش اتوپلی : بیشتر از 186 ساعت
تعداد کل قسمت های دوره آموزش اتوپلی : 83 قسمت


[SPOILER=ادامه لینک دانلود دوره دوم :]

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 75

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 76

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 77

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 78

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 79

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 80

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 81

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 82

دانلود آموزش AMS قسمت 83

[/SPOILER]


[SPOILER=لینک متنی]
*75 :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...mNzLTZOZzUwVTQ

76:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...DhkYkt3c1RCY0E

77:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...183NVNUZDROOHM

78:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...EE5MHowU052OXc

79:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...TRvQVZ3dFotZjA

80:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...nNjTmw0bnJiWnM

81:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...VJLdFR2VmF5NUU

82:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...kJqOE1RNWJfZWs

83:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...1kyZjZzYjBRdUU*
[/SPOILER]


[SPOILER=توضیحات قسمت ها]
*قسمت 75 => توضیحات تکمیلی قسمت 1 (به مدت 2:51 دقیقه و حجم 222 مگابایت)
شامل نکاتی درباره تابع CoFreeUnusedLibrariesEx (برای آزاد سازی dll بدون استفاده) ، فلگ کردن تغییرات موس در اتوپلی ، ثبت کردن کمپوننت autoit ، کوروتین ها ، توابع بازگشتی (فاکتوریل) ، اشاره گر ها (value & reference type ها) 

قسمت 76 => توضیحات تکمیلی قسمت 2 (به مدت 2:47 دقیقه و حجم 247 مگابایت)
شامل نکاتی درباره اشاره گر ها در توابع ، کاربرد هم باقی مانده و تقسیم در برنامه نویسی ، شفاف سازی و حذف یک رنگ در ویندوز (شفاف سازی قسمتی از یک ویندوز) ، گرفتن هندل دکمه و ویندوز با autoit ، Extended Window Style و راست چین و چپ چین کردن کنترل ها و دکمه ها و ویندوزها ، تجزیه کردن ExStyle های کنترل و ویندوز با عملگر and (و ادغام با عملگر or با اعداد باینری) ؛ تجزیه کردن با اعداد باینری در سی شارپ

قسمت 77=> ساخت انواع ویندوز و کنترل ها با تابع WinApi.CreateWindowEx ؛ پیام های ویندوز به عنوان رویداد ، SubClass در پلاگین MemoryEx (حذف و اضافه کردن رویداد برای کنترل یا ویندوزها) و مثالی از حذف و اضافه کردن رویداد در کنترل های اتوپلی (به مدت 3:1 دقیقه و حجم 219 مگابایت)

قسمت 78=> اضافه کردن رویداد در کنترل ها و ویندوزهای ساخته شده با تابع  WinApi.CreateWindowEx ؛ توابع گرافیکی پلاگین WinApi (به مدت 2:16 دقیقه و حجم 154 مگابایت)

قسمت 79=> بخش MemoryEx پلاگین MemoryEx (به مدت 2:27 دقیقه و حجم 142 مگابایت)

قسمت 80=> ارسال و دریافت آرایه ای از اعداد و رشته به سی شارپ با پلاگین MemoryEx (به مدت 3:13 دقیقه و حجم 183 مگابایت)

قسمت 81=> دلیگیت ها و نخ ها (thread) در سی شارپ (به مدت 2:24 دقیقه و حجم 138 مگابایت)

قسمت 82=> ایجاد نخ جداگانه در سی شارپ و مثالی از اکسترکت فایل Rar توسط dll در سی شارپ توسط نخ جداگانه (به مدت 2:29 دقیقه و حجم 155 مگابایت)

قسمت 83=> گرفتن اطلاعات progress موقع اکسترکت فایل Rar (توضیح تکمیلی قسمت قبل) ؛ رابطه ی سی شارپ و اتوپلی بوسیله dll (قسمت سوم) (استفاده از اتوات در سی شارپ ، ابزار ManagedWinApi در سی شارپ و رابطه ی ویندوزهای ساخته شده در سی شارپ و اضافه کردن اون با استفاده از تابع Winapi.SetParent به ویندوزهای اتوپلی ، استفاده از ابزار ManagedWinApi و نشون دادن چند کانتینر بودن اتوپلی و بدست آوردن هندل کنترل ها و دکمه های اتوپلی با استفاده از این ابزار و ...) (به مدت 3:51 دقیقه و حجم 262 مگابایت)*
[/SPOILER]


نکات :
* هر نکته ای که در پست اول و در قسمت "نکات (دوره دوم آموزش)" گفته شد ، برای این 9 قسمت هم صدق میکنه
* شما میتونین این آموزش اتوپلی رو از قسمت های 1 تا 74 از سرورهای p30download با سرعت بیشتر ( و حتی حجم کمتر برای آموزش های سری اول) ، دانلود کنین :
لینک دانلود آموزش AMS از p30download
* با تشکر ویژه از استاد علی که در ارتباط برقرار کردن بین لوا و سی شارپ کمک بسیار ویژه ای کردن

** برای شادی روح اموات خودتون و هر کسی که در این آموزش تلاش کردن و سهیم ان ، ممنون میشم یه فاتحه بخونین

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 84*


*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!MmIRRCTI!aOYz7penInuHf_P6YKUCsbPw57RTDdaOV0mbFdu  NAtc
*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*ثبت کمپوننت های اکتیو ایکس توسط ستاپ ساز advanced installer ، انواع داده ای در پلاگین MemoryEx و انواع داده ای در api ویندوز و مقایسه ی آنها (به همراه توضیحات تکمیلی) (به مدت 1:33 دقیقه و حجم 75 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 85

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 86

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 87

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 88

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 89

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 90

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 91



لینک متنی :
85 :
mega.nz/#!ZzYSgR7J!pyT7FldFacVqqWK1rmHB9pB36Qb7sRzwbTcvk2b  zV5U

86 :
mega.nz/#!Bi5RQRbJ!IcENVozPEN2w_KxihxWdllbmW-nTozoJ4BzIZtbcW64

87 :
mega.nz/#!d65XmByR!ZrXWGcpCgrrbFYVY_NwPZll-giSe9cG_tiUWHwqdpaM

88 :
mega.nz/#!075jXKrC!3Vn8oXFXAcvdtteE67bza6evmyV112dqWWSHSz6  VEH0

89 :
mega.nz/#!kyRwgI7K!dKQHt45OvC87WOCjhJ2xePmSKGLxvOoM7CiksbE  c7OE

90 :
mega.nz/#!lixCySiL!O-51cxYVCjyM5N9hFYF7gW5xZxqt9jycJgVfDnOr8s0

91 :
mega.nz/#!hupBCbTC!21sQTV29kf9tE-R_2xtYVan6rsYQ39SmEo6FXgEsG74



توضیح قسمت :
85 => کار با استراکچرها در MemoryEx (به مدت 1:3 دقیقه و حجم 47 مگابایت)

86 => توضیح تکمیلی تابع بازگشتی WindowProc و آرگومان هایش ، اشاره گر ها 2 ، غیر فعال کردن کلیک راست در کنترل فلش ، پیام جابجایی ویندوز WM_MOVING (به مدت 1:29 دقیقه و حجم 69 مگابایت)

87 => ایجاد رویداد Mouse Leave برای پنجره ی اصلی اتوپلی ، پیام اتصال ابزار و usb ، ایجاد دیالوگ font توسط api ویندوز قسمت اول (به مدت 2:5 دقیقه و حجم 121 مگابایت)

88 => ایجاد دیالوگ font توسط api ویندوز قسمت دوم  (به مدت 1:56 دقیقه و حجم 110 مگابایت)

89 => رابطه ی سی شارپ و اتوپلی قسمت 4  :  تبدیل استراکچر managed به unmanaged ، تبدیل آرایه ی managed به unmanaged با واسطه ی اطلاعات استراکچر ، تبدیل آرایه ای از رشته های managed به unmanaged با واسطه ی اطلاعات استراکچر (به مدت 2:22 دقیقه و حجم 101 مگابایت)

90 => رابطه ی سی شارپ و اتوپلی قسمت 5  :  اضافه کردن کنترل های سی شارپ به پنجره ی اتوپلی و مدیریت انواع مختلف رویدادهای آن کنترل (به مدت 2:37 دقیقه و حجم 124 مگابایت)

91 => استفاده از کنترل windows media player توسط سی شارپ در اتوپلی ، استفاده از لوا در سی شارپ (توسط nlua) (به مدت 1:32 دقیقه و حجم 69 مگابایت)

----------


## SajjadKhati

سلام
آموزش دوره ی قبلی (قسمت های 75 تا 83) مشکلاتی داشتن که مشکلات شون ویرایش شد و نسخه ی جدید از این قسمت ها را که آپلود کردم و در زیر قرار میدم :


لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 75

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 76

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 77

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 78

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 79

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 80

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 81

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 82

دانلود آموزش Autoplay Media Studio قسمت 83


لینک متنی :
75 :
mega.nz/#!EyRggIJY!Ro4Xyu4_O_-Q3F-KetEbVpQUEYs5wv5Bf2Z3SDs0474

76 :
mega.nz/#!JqQmTYyS!nibXFklpyRSLEh7jC-JuZvi3M320Kkd2ZhTmSphQHw8

77 :
mega.nz/#!JuY2ha4R!nSShBiB_bykJ6d9NWHLGefZWUm-z6jrLWa_tXJnq3qI

78 :
mega.nz/#!djQQjCAD!jNDAW0akB1hoLIHWGj7Sicm9TbvW3fbObkfW1a7  Cyhc

79 :
mega.nz/#!ZvZgQaLQ!DkV5kEbXokhLf7HeCUXxDWocvd6woOoAaDPL_Y3  egHE

80 :
mega.nz/#!cvQ2AaRY!Vf0C_86zzsd-UaX0-gYOcARNx6cK7JCi4sONW2ZAqYc

81 :
mega.nz/#!V6BkVYAZ!95YaJt2edwlTkeyz-PJNFvfpqG3Py9sgelOBjh99hPA

82 :
mega.nz/#!EvQmUYZR!6SNoyUcSYvymo3-s746E34KGGjar0uQnZJxHO-AzYfA

83 :
mega.nz/#!tqJigKiC!HK6wkLjBauT8P8OnEtKOF83DXnpjzTYk0qXB4at  fxL4


توضیح قسمت :
75 => توضیحات تکمیلی قسمت 1شامل نکاتی درباره تابع CoFreeUnusedLibrariesEx (برای آزاد سازی dll بدون استفاده) ، فلگ کردن تغییرات موس در اتوپلی ، کوروتین ها ، توابع بازگشتی (فاکتوریل) ، اشاره گر ها (value & reference type ها) (به مدت 2:48 دقیقه و حجم 105 مگابایت)

76 => توضیحات تکمیلی قسمت 2شامل نکاتی درباره اشاره گر ها در توابع ، کاربرد هم باقی مانده و تقسیم در برنامه نویسی ، شفاف سازی و حذف یک رنگ در ویندوز (شفاف سازی قسمتی از یک ویندوز) ، گرفتن هندل دکمه و ویندوز با autoit ، و Extended Window ، تجزیه کردن ExStyle های کنترل و ویندوز با عملگر and (و ادغام با عملگر or با اعداد باینری) ؛ تجزیه کردن با اعداد باینری در سی شارپ
(به مدت 2:2 دقیقه و حجم 103 مگابایت)

77 => ساخت انواع ویندوز و کنترل ها با تابع WinApi.CreateWindowEx ؛ پیام های ویندوز به عنوان رویداد ، قسمت SubClass در پلاگین MemoryEx (حذف و اضافه کردن رویداد برای کنترل یا ویندوزها) و مثالی از حذف و اضافه کردن رویداد در کنترل های اتوپلی (به مدت 2:57 دقیقه و حجم 168 مگابایت)

78 => اضافه کردن رویداد در کنترل ها و ویندوزهای ساخته شده با تابع WinApi.CreateWindowEx ؛ توابع گرافیکی پلاگین WinApi (به مدت 1:48 دقیقه و حجم 88 مگابایت)

79 => بخش MemoryEx پلاگین MemoryEx (به مدت 2:18 دقیقه و حجم 96 مگابایت)

80 => مبحث attributes در سی شارپ ، ارسال و دریافت آرایه ای از اعداد و رشته به سی شارپ با پلاگین MemoryEx (به مدت 3:13 دقیقه و حجم 131 مگابایت)

81 => حذف پشت زمینه ی کنترلی (کنترل فلش) ، دلیگیت ها و نخ ها (thread) در سی شارپ (به مدت 2:24 دقیقه و حجم 101 مگابایت)

82 => ایجاد نخ جداگانه در سی شارپ و مثالی از اکسترکت فایل Rar توسط dll در سی شارپ توسط نخ جداگانه (به مدت 2:4 دقیقه و حجم 101 مگابایت)

83 => گرفتن اطلاعات progress موقع اکسترکت فایل Rar (توضیح تکمیلی قسمت قبل) ؛ رابطه ی سی شارپ و اتوپلی بوسیله dll (قسمت سوم) (استفاده از اتوات در سی شارپ ، ابزار ManagedWinApi در سی شارپ و رابطه ی ویندوزهای ساخته شده در سی شارپ و اتوپلی ...) (به مدت 2:53 دقیقه و حجم 149 مگابایت)



-----------------------------------------------------------------



** بعد هم اینکه آموزش های اتوپلی تقریبا تمام شد و دیگه ادامه نخواهد داشت در آینده چون تقریبا تمامی مسائل پوشش داده شد حداقل تا جایی که من بلد بودم (اگه ادامه داشته باشه ، در حد چند قسمت اونم شاید سال های بعدی اما باز هم گمان نکنم) .

** میدونید هم که خود اتوپلی اصلا کشش این رو نداشت که تا این حد از قسمت (قسمت 91) که تا قسمت 91 تقریبا 200 ساعت آموزش شد ادامه پیدا کنه . تا اینجا ادامه پیدا کرد چون مباحث لوا بصورت کامل و مباحث api های ویندوز بصورت خیلی قابل قبول و پلاگین های مهم اتوپلی بصورت کامل و حتی مباحث های مهم سی شارپ و رابطه ی تقریبا کامل بین اتوپلی و سی شارپ ، آموزش داده شد . 

*** برای ظهور حضرت ولی عصر ارواحنا له الفدا و به نیت اموات خودمون و خودتون و هر کسی که توی این آموزش سهم دارن ، یه فاتحه بخونین ، ممنون میشم

----------


## AtrinPC

درود بر شرفت درود بر انسانیت و مردانگیت مرد بزرگ /// :تشویق: 
*
از  آدمای منتقد همیشه در صحنه با انرژی منفی بیزارم !!!!
شما لطفا به دل نگیر /// و کاری که شما انجام دادید در کل اینترنت واقعا تکه


در کل آموزشهای اتوپلی به یک سوال پاسخ داده نشده و اون هم اینه که چطوری باید اسم برنامه رو توی Task Manager تغییر بدیم///
در حالت فعلی و عادیش بعد از کامپایل برنامه اسمش توی تسک منیجر مینویسه AutoPlay...

این اسم رو چطور باید خصوصی کرد 
این و جواب بدی آموزشت واقعا نمره 20 میگیره* :متفکر:

----------


## ahmadtavakolibardaskan

سلام و درود خدمت شما.
چرا لینک ها دانلود نمیشوند؟ :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## SajjadKhati

> درود بر شرفت درود بر انسانیت و مردانگیت مرد بزرگ ///
> *
> از  آدمای منتقد همیشه در صحنه با انرژی منفی بیزارم !!!!
> شما لطفا به دل نگیر /// و کاری که شما انجام دادید در کل اینترنت واقعا تکه
> 
> 
> در کل آموزشهای اتوپلی به یک سوال پاسخ داده نشده و اون هم اینه که چطوری باید اسم برنامه رو توی Task Manager تغییر بدیم///
> در حالت فعلی و عادیش بعد از کامپایل برنامه اسمش توی تسک منیجر مینویسه AutoPlay...
> 
> ...


سلام
خواهش میشود
اگه منظورتون تغییر عنوان پنجره هست که در قسمت Project>Setting>Windows Title میشه این کار را انجام داد.
اما اگه منظورتون همون قسمتی که در Task Maneger مینویسه Autoplay Media Studio ، اولا گمان نمیکنم توی اتوپلی ، تنظیمی برای تغییرش باشه و دوما شاید از روش و توابع api های ویندوز بشه تغییرش داد (دقیق نمیدونم . باید توی لیست api های ویندوز بگردید) .

ضمنا ، زیاد روی اتوپلی وقت نذارید .
به نظرم بجای آموزش دیدن اتوپلی ، آموزش سی شارپ را ببینید . از هر لحاظ قابل مقایسه با هم نیستند .
آموزش سی شارپ را هم توی همین انجمن گذاشتم (هم اینکه آموزش اش خیلی بهتر از آموزش اتوپلی هست) .

----------


## SajjadKhati

> سلام و درود خدمت شما.
> چرا لینک ها دانلود نمیشوند؟


سلام
74 قسمت اول را از لینک زیر :

https://p30download.com/fa/entry/69663/

و بقیه ی قسمت ها را از لینک های سرور mega که داده بودم دانلود کنید . سرورهای مگا مشکل دانلود ندارند .
ضمنا ، همونطور که به دوستمون گفتم ، بجای اینکه وقت تون را برای اتوپلی صرف کنید ، روی آموزش دیدن سی شارپ بذارید . فیلم آموزشش را توی همین انجمن گذاشتم .

----------


## SajjadKhati

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم 
*
دوستان ، کنترل ComboBox برای wpf که قبلا در این تاپیک قرار داده شد ، در dll ای قرار داده شد که در این پست ، پیوست میشه تا کسانی که دوست داشتن ، در اتوپلی هم استفاده کنن .
عکس ها که در همون تاپیک گذاشته شد .


دقت کنید که موارد دیگه و رویدادهاش و اینها کامل نیستن . فقط خواستم مورد اولیه را آماده کنم تا در اتوپلی نمایش بده . 
برای استفاده از رویدادها و پروپرتی ها و فرستادن آرایه به عنوان ItemSource و ... ، آموزش این موارد در قسمت ۸۹ و ۹۰ از آموزش اتوپلی داده شد که طبق اونها میتونین بقیه ی کدها را کامل کنید (سورس پروژه ی ویژال استودیو اش را هم میذارم) .

در dll که پیوست میشه ، یه متد بنام CreateComboBox داره که شامل ۵ نوع ورودی عدد که اولیش ، هندل کنترل والد هست (معمولا همون Application.GetWndHandle هست) و دومی x و سومی y و چهارمی width و پنچمی height ئه کبوباکس هست .

بقیه ی کنترل ها مثل استایل tabcontrol هم دوستان اگه خواستن ، میتونن طبق همین کدهای کمبوباکس و استایل های اون کنترل ها که قبلا در اون تاپیک داده شد را برای اتوپلی بسازن .

*
با تشکر ویژه از استادم .
ممنون میشم کسایی که استفاده میکنن ، برای ظهور حضرت ولی عصر ارواحنا له الفدا و برای اموات خودمون و خودشون ، فاتحه بخونن .*

----------

